# 2014 purchase - Premium Sound System?



## colonel00 (Mar 18, 2015)

I apologize as I am sure this has been covered but I can't seem to find the info via the search function. Long story short, I am close to making a purchase of a CPO 2014 Cruze 2LT. However, as seen below and on the dealer's internet listing, I am finding quite a few discrepancies. The window sticker below lists that it has a sunroof/moonroof which it most definitely does not. It also says it has Homelink which I don't believe it has either. On their web site, the car is listed as having the "Premium Sound System". From what I have read, there should be a center speaker in the middle of the dash where the little compartment is, correct? Below is an interior picture that definitely doesn't seem to have a center speaker. I also don't see any Pioneer badging on the speaker grills.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

Based on the picture you have there is *not* a vehicle with the pioneer speakers. Give me a second and I'll post photos of what the premium speakers look like.


----------



## colonel00 (Mar 18, 2015)

Thank you Daisy81. So my followup question would be, if it definitely doesn't have the Pioneer package, is there any other "upgrade" package that could be called "Premium Sound System" or is it just the base and the Pioneer packages? Also, any chance you or anyone has a picture of the Homelink?


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

This is the speaker on the door. Notice the Pioneer logo on the bottom. Regular speakers don't have it so that is a indication from the door.
View attachment 139034


This is from the dash. There is no compartment on the dash because you have the speaker.
View attachment 139042


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

This doesn't mean the car listed is not what it is. What it means is that the dealership recycled photos from another car that they thought was similar and posted them. If you go to the dealership there is a possibility that the actual vehicle has those items.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

colonel00 said:


> Thank you Daisy81. So my followup question would be, if it definitely doesn't have the Pioneer package, is there any other "upgrade" package that could be called "Premium Sound System" or is it just the base and the Pioneer packages? Also, any chance you or anyone has a picture of the Homelink?


As far as I know the Pioneer speakers are the premium speakers for the Cruze this generation. They got wrapped up in a package the last few model years but the speakers are the same.


----------



## colonel00 (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks again Daisy. The photos are definitely real. I took the picture of the window sticker yesterday and checked the car again on the lot. It just seems that the dealership, intentionally or not, is using stated features as selling points when they aren't actually there. We still like the car but I just want to make sure I know exactly what I'm getting.

Here is a photo of the door with no Pioneer badge:


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

colonel00 said:


> Thanks again Daisy. The photos are definitely real. I took the picture of the window sticker yesterday and checked the car again on the lot. It just seems that the dealership, intentionally or not, is using stated features as selling points when they aren't actually there. We still like the car but I just want to make sure I know exactly what I'm getting.
> 
> Here is a photo of the door with no Pioneer badge:


That is the standard audio system. The audio will still sound good so like you said it is still worth buying the car. You're right to call them out on it politely and offer them a lower offer. I would take $500 off their asking price for the speakers and $1000 off the asking price for no sun roof.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

Based on your pictures and the sticker my guess is that this is a 2LT Cruze with MyLink but no navigation. I see that it has the chrome around the gauges so it must be a RS. You should have heated seats, test them and make sure that they work. Also test the AC and heat. Go ahead and test out the remote start. Pop the hood and check the frame and engine mount. Check the body panels carefully to look for signs of accidents. You can tell by discolorations and the gaps not being even.


----------



## colonel00 (Mar 18, 2015)

Yep, you are correct that it is an RS. We will definitely do a thorough inspection on our next visit. I just wanted to be sure I was looking for the proper things on these items I have listed. Thanks for the assistance.

RE: navigation. I believe we were told it was just through Onstar now and didn't have the onboard "harddrive" navigation.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

colonel00 said:


> Yep, you are correct that it is an RS. We will definitely do a thorough inspection on our next visit. I just wanted to be sure I was looking for the proper things on these items I have listed. Thanks for the assistance.
> 
> RE: navigation. I believe we were told it was just through Onstar now and didn't have the onboard "harddrive" navigation.


What your sales person discussed is the on star turn by turn. The instructions will show up on your display between your gauges.

However unless you have navigation you won't get a map view or be able use navigation without the highest tier of onstar service.

These are photos of the 2012 navigation system which is similar to the MyLink with navigation minus the new features like Pandora the backup camera and Bluetooth audio. I hid some of the icons on mine that I do not use.

also I'm not sure if they changed it but the 2012 cruze navigation uses a SD card for the maps.
View attachment 139050
View attachment 139098
View attachment 139106


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Homelink????? What's that? Maybe they meant MyLink.

OnStar navigation requires a subscription.

Another way to check for premium sound is look in the trunk for a pair of 6x9 speakers in the rear deck.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Well....it definitely looks as though you have a few more RE-negotiation facts on YOUR side. Now go get em!


----------

